
What does automated trucking mean for truckers - derrekl
https://www.wired.com/story/what-does-teslas-truck-mean-for-truckers/
======
totalZero
The article doesn't touch on the idea that automated trucking can reduce costs
and improve efficiencies, making ground-based shipping cheaper, in turn
spurring more cargo shipment activity, and thus creating more operator jobs.

>“It’s not just job loss,” Sam Loesche, a legislative representative for the
Teamsters, told WIRED in September. “It’s also what happens to the working
conditions of the person who remains in the cab. How do we protect the
livelihood of the driver who may be pushed to operate on a 24-hour continual
basis because the company is claiming he’s in the back of a cab?”

I suppose it makes sense for them to push for shift limits, because fewer
hours per day per operator, for the same number of man-hours required, means
more jobs total. However, I personally think it might be interesting to have a
moving apartment with a nice view of changing terrain.

